# do I pay for 1-800 numbers on my cell phone?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I was just curious if I pay by the minute on 1-800/888/866 numbers on my cell phone. I am with Rogers.

thanks


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You aren't charged for the call (all 1-800 numbers are free to the call), but they do still use up your monthly available minutes you have on your cell. (AFAIK.)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks for the replies, I just phoning Howard Johnson Hotels in PA. My cell phone is my only phone.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It will be covered under your normal local airtime rates (day, evening or weekend also applies). If you have free minutes, they count against that; if you pay per minute it costs the same.

You don't pay long distance charges, which makes it the same as a local call. Whatever deal or package you have for phoning locally will apply.


----------

